# Voice Commands on Autopilot 2.0?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So yesterday I found myself making the assumption that all input for destination, route preference, etc. would be via voice commands but then realized that I might very well be wrong. Has anyone heard one way or the other if that is going to be the case? On the website it says that if you "don't say anything" the car will read your calendar and select the assumed route to your first event. That's the only reference I can find.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I assume it will go off the nav screen. So you could enter a destination on the screen to start a route if you are driving or the software is.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I assume it will go off the nav screen. So you could enter a destination on the screen to start a route if you are driving or the software is.


It would seem to me to be safer working off a voice command rather than having to look at the nav screen. I guess if you're starting from your driveway it wouldn't matter, but if you were entering autonomous mode while in route dealing with the screen could be an issue.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I believe the current system can work from either screen input or voice commands. 
I would think that if anything, dealing with the screen in Level 5 autonomous driving would be less of an issue than when you are controlling the car and dealing with the screen. At least in L5, the car's hardware is still watching the road while your eyes are on the screen.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

That's an interesting situation. Can you put the car in autonomous mode while you're driving it without specifying a location first? I think the default that was mentioned was that it'd drive you home.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Over time I'm sure the Tesla control systems will improve with full voice commands. But first they need to show a bit more attention to detail. Media system improvements in 8.0, while welcome, are dreadful in other functions. Ask anyone trying to use USB thumb drives to handle their music.


----------

